# Looking for a 12" Rollfast tricycle



## sm2501 (Mar 1, 2011)

I am looking for a 50's vintage Rollfast tricycle with a 12" front wheel. Anybody have one?


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

Still looking....actually all I need is the front wheel. The hub is a large diameter.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't have a Rollfast tricycle (wish I did have a nice one), but did win a vintage photo of a 12" model. Here's the ebay link if you'd like to see it for reference: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=e%2FcC9ROemxGURR5XzD6wVQaVbpM%3D&viewitem=

Love those big, chrome hubcaps on the rear wheels!

Dave


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 9, 2011)

still looking....


----------

